# ArrayList mit eigenem Objekt füllen



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine ArrayList mit Objekten einer eigenen Klasse füllen. Leider mache ich wohl irgendwo einen Fehler. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo er ist.


```
public class dieHauptklasse
{
ArrayList<test.aInt> myArrList = new ArrayList<test.aInt>();

myArrList.add(test.aInt);
myArrList.set(0, 7);

}

class test
{
	public static int aInt;
	
	public void test(){} // nur um was da zu haben, was ich eigentlich haben möchte ist das int
}
```

Das ganze soll also dazu dienen das ich ein int im ArrayList speichern kann. Ähnlich wie bei 

```
ArrayList<Integer> arrL = new ArrayList<Integer>();
arrL.add(7);
```
[/code]


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

1. Klassennamen groß schreiben

Ansonsten: Dir fehlt die Methode. Du rufst 

```
myArrList.add(test.aInt);
```
einfach ein der Klasse auf, das geht nicht.
Falls das das in der Klasse test ein Konstruktur sein soll, dann hast du ihn falsch definiert.


```
public class DieHauptklasse{

  public void macheEtwas(){
     ArrayList<Test> myArrList = new ArrayList<Test>();

     myArrList.add(new Test(4));
     myArrList.get(0).setZahl(7);
  }


}

class Test
{
   private int aInt;
   
   public Test(int zahl){
   this.aInt = zahl;     
    } 

   public int getZahl(){
   return this.aInt;
   }

   public void setZahl(int zahl){
   this.aInt = zahl;
   }
}
```


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

super,

vielen dank, jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen


----------



## Teck (17. Mai 2010)

Wir haben in der Uni gerade mit dem Thema Arraylist angefangen und so richtig durchgestiegen bin ich noch nicht. Daher bin ich gerade am Internet etwas am rum suchen nach Infos und teste das ein oder andere selber etwas aus.
Vielen dank schon mal für das Codebeispiel hier, ich werd demnächst bestimt noch die ein oder andere Java Frage haben.
Aber ich hab auf meiner Suche nach Infos zur Arraylist auch noch 2 ganz gute Beschreibungen gefunden die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte
Einmal hier eine Deutsche Beschreibung der Arraylist Klasse.
Referenz: java.util.ArrayList
Dann noch hier ne nette zusammenfassung in einer kurzen Tabelle was man mit der Arraylist machen kann.
Java Arraylist ? Dynamische Arrays - Befehl, Bedeutung, Arraylist, Hallo - Servervoice der Technik Blog


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

ich würd die original api dok von sun verwenden ArrayList (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Teck (17. Mai 2010)

Ja ich denke du hast schon recht, nur ich lese irgendwie immer noch lieber Deutsche Beschreibungen als englische . Aber wahrscheinlich sollte ich mich da beim Programmieren etwas umgewöhnen weil bestimmt viele gute Informationen er auf Englisch sind.


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

Teck hat gesagt.:


> Aber wahrscheinlich sollte ich mich da beim Programmieren etwas umgewöhnen weil bestimmt viele gute Informationen er auf Englisch sind.



auf jeden Fall, und besonders gehts hier auch darum wie aktuell die Informationen sind...



> Copyright © 2002 dpunkt.Verlag,


in 8 Jahren kann sich einiges tun ;-)


----------



## Teck (17. Mai 2010)

Oh ok hab ich gar nicht gesehen das es schon so alt ist, du hast mich überzeugt das ich dann doch lieber die Englische orginal Doku lese .


----------

